# Golden orb eating a cicada.



## fireman32 (Aug 29, 2017)

It's a cell phone pic, but it was to neat not to share.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 29, 2017)

Diner must have run a special this week. I got this one yesterday morning.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 29, 2017)

Nice shots!


----------



## fireman32 (Aug 30, 2017)

They must have Nic, we've had a record hatch of cicadas as well.


----------



## rydert (Aug 30, 2017)

cool pics..


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 30, 2017)

Great captures!  Cell phone cams work great!


----------

